# Hintergrund bei Image entfernen



## florian1995 (4. Mrz 2011)

Hallo!

Wie der Titel schon sagt will ich den Hintergrund bei einem Bild nicht mitzeichnen..

ihr kennt das vielleicht wenn man 2 bilder zeichnet und dann überlappt ein schwarzer rand das eine bild...

gibt es da eine funktion oder wie würde das funktionieren?


----------



## Andi_CH (4. Mrz 2011)

Das geht nur wenn das Bild keinen Hintergrund hat (also transparent ist) woher soll die Software denn wissen was Hintergrund ist und was nicht?


----------



## Marco13 (4. Mrz 2011)

Am einfachten: Den Hiindergrund mit einem Zeichenprogramm transparent machen (und das Bild dann als GIF oder besser PNG speichern)


----------



## florian1995 (4. Mrz 2011)

ok danke  dacht mir man kann irgendwie die farbe grau vL auf transparent ändern...


----------



## Cola_Colin (4. Mrz 2011)

Könnte man sicher, wäre aber aufwendiger als einfach kurz ein Zeichenprogramm zu bemühen.


----------

